# Honda GX190 engine



## jomamma1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a Karcher power washer with a Honda GX190 engine. I failed to drain and clean carb last year. I ended up replacing carb and fuel pump to get it to run again.
Now it runs. but loses power after awhile. When I tried to kill the engine with the "kill" switch it backfired several times and continued to run but very rough for about a minute then died.
Does this sound like a carb adjustment?

Thanks for any and all suggestions and help,

Joe in Modesto


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a bad ground to the kill switch or a bad switch. When you turn the switch to the off position, it grounds out the primary winding of the ignition coil which in turn stops generating a spark to the plug and the engine dies. A bad ground or switch will cause this type of problem. Find where the switch is grounded and clean and tighten the connections, also check the wire that plugs into the coil and make sure it has a good snug connection. If it still won't kill the engine, then it's time to replace the switch.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

One other possiblility...you said it loses power, if it degrades into a overly-lean fuel mixture condition the run-on after turning the keyswitch off may actually be dieseling.

In addition to 30yr's killswitch and wire connection info., I'll add that if part choke helps restore power then you may be looking at a fuel delivery issue. Just because the carb. is new doesn't mean the tank screen isn't clogged etc.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may actually have (2) separate issues. Another possibility for loosing power after running awhile is plugged fuel tank vent in the gas cap.


----------



## jomamma1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. That gives me some areas to look into.

Joe in Modesto


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> You may actually have (2) separate issues. Another possibility for loosing power after running awhile is plugged fuel tank vent in the gas cap.


Yes, thank you 30yr. I forgot about the wonderful new charcoal filled fuel caps that if saturated with fuel will prevent tank venting. We've changed a number of them from users overfilling or tipping units. The charcoal expands and blocks off the vent hole, and is not warranty as you're not supposed to fill the tank up fully nor tip it with fuel in it.


----------

